# alternative to multilink software for liebert powersure ups?

## chetan13

I have the liebert powersure ups. I can connect the ups to the comp using a serial cable. The software supplied by them for montioring the ups is multilink -3.5 which is a 20MB binary. All i want to do is shutdown the comp if the battery is below a certain percentage. Is there any smaller software? Also, Multilink doesn't have any ebuilds in portage. 

Thanks in advance

Chetan

----------

## sw497

I'd like to know this too - but I'm trying the MultiLink software and having it not install, painfully..

shivers@server shivers $ ./ML_15_049_Linux_x86.bin ~

Using /home/shivers for temporary storage.

Unpacking to /home/shivers/ML.tar...

tail: cannot open `+89' for reading: No such file or directory

Checksumming...

Unable to perform the installation. Either the distribution

file is corrupt or there is insufficient free space in /home/shivers.

This product requires free space at least 3 times the size

of the distribution file in /tmp. If that much is available,

please try downloading the file again.

Use './ML_15_049_Linux_x86.bin <path>' to specify an alternate temporary directory.

If anyone can help it'd be greatly appreciated  :Smile:   (I'll post a reply if I find anything myself)

Thanks

Shane

----------

## igodit

I too have had a headache trying to get Liebert Multilink to work on my Gentoo. Has anyone had any success with this or alternative?

My log file

```

...

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "chmod +x /opt/MultiLink/bin/SaveLogs"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "Adding service LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "rm -f /opt/MultiLink/bin/LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "ln -fs /opt/MultiLink/bin/jvmShell /opt/MultiLink/bin/LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "chmod +x /opt/MultiLink/bin/LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "cp -f /opt/MultiLink/install/LiebertM /etc/init.d/LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "chmod +x /etc/init.d/LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "Adding service LiebertM links to /etc/rc?.d directories."

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "rm -f /etc/rc0.d/K30LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "ln -fs /etc/init.d/LiebertM /etc/rc0.d/K30LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "Error executing: < ln -fs /etc/init.d/LiebertM /etc/rc0.d/K30LiebertM>"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, " execAndWait() status: true"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "  process exit status: 1"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "rm -f /etc/rc1.d/K30LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "ln -fs /etc/init.d/LiebertM /etc/rc1.d/K30LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "Error executing: < ln -fs /etc/init.d/LiebertM /etc/rc1.d/K30LiebertM>"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, " execAndWait() status: true"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "  process exit status: 1"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "rm -f /etc/rc2.d/S90LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "ln -fs /etc/init.d/LiebertM /etc/rc2.d/S90LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "Error executing: < ln -fs /etc/init.d/LiebertM /etc/rc2.d/S90LiebertM>"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, " execAndWait() status: true"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "  process exit status: 1"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "rm -f /etc/rc3.d/S90LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "ln -fs /etc/init.d/LiebertM /etc/rc3.d/S90LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "Error executing: < ln -fs /etc/init.d/LiebertM /etc/rc3.d/S90LiebertM>"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, " execAndWait() status: true"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "  process exit status: 1"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "rm -f /etc/rc4.d/S90LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "ln -fs /etc/init.d/LiebertM /etc/rc4.d/S90LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "Error executing: < ln -fs /etc/init.d/LiebertM /etc/rc4.d/S90LiebertM>"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, " execAndWait() status: true"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "  process exit status: 1"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "rm -f /etc/rc5.d/S90LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "ln -fs /etc/init.d/LiebertM /etc/rc5.d/S90LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "Error executing: < ln -fs /etc/init.d/LiebertM /etc/rc5.d/S90LiebertM>"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, " execAndWait() status: true"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "  process exit status: 1"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "rm -f /etc/rc6.d/K30LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "ln -fs /etc/init.d/LiebertM /etc/rc6.d/K30LiebertM"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "Error executing: < ln -fs /etc/init.d/LiebertM /etc/rc6.d/K30LiebertM>"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, " execAndWait() status: true"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "  process exit status: 1"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "Unable to add the LiebertM service."

com.liebert.dpg.svcCtrl.LxServiceException: Failed to create one or more links.

   at install.LxLinuxPlatformInstall.addService(LxLinuxPlatformInstall.java:135)

   at install.LxInstallProduct.install(LxInstallProduct.java:233)

   at install.LxInstallProduct.run(LxInstallProduct.java:65)

   at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)

   at com.liebert.dpg.fnd.LxThread.doTask(LxThread.java:367)

   at com.liebert.dpg.fnd.LxThread.run(LxThread.java:240)

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "Install complete; status=false"

14-Mar-2005 19:34:45, "perform LxStartInstallNext"

```

----------

## beastor

I just purchased a used Liebert PowerSure ProActive PSA350-230 UPS.

I was going to muck around with NUT, but I'd thought I'd give the MultiLink software a go first...

2 issues first of all:

1)  Error with install script

it performs a tail of the file to extract the binary file, and it's not GNU tail friendly.  Change the code inside ML_35_009_Linux_x86.bin at line 35 to

```
tail -n +89 ${file} >${taroutname}
```

2) Directories don't exist

As described by igodit in the previous post.

The workaround is to create the following directories

```
cd /etc/

mkdir -p rc0.d rc1.d rc2.d rc3.d rc4.d rc5.d rc6.d

```

You need to remove/rename the /opt/MultiLink directory, since we need a correct install for the Viewer program to allow you to edit the current list of devices.

So, in summary, I got up to the same point as igodit and performed the following steps:

Removed /opt/MultiLink

Created the rc?.d directories

Re-ran the installer

This will successfully complete and the script will ask if you want to start the Viewer.  Press 'Yes'

Once inside the Viewer, you can create/update your UPS through the menu system.

I haven't messed around with trying to make it a standard Gentoo flavoured service, but it did successfully shutdown my PC when the batteries ran out, so I'm hoping it's not too much work to create an add-on ebuild that you install after the Liebert package to make things familiar to Gentoo users.

Hope this helps.

----------

## weingbz

 *chetan13 wrote:*   

> I have the liebert powersure ups. I can connect the ups to the comp using a serial cable. The software supplied by them for montioring the ups is multilink -3.5 which is a 20MB binary. All i want to do is shutdown the comp if the battery is below a certain percentage. Is there any smaller software? Also, Multilink doesn't have any ebuilds in portage. 
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Chetan

 

Hi, I know it's an old post but I'm thinking of buying a Liebert PSA650 and I'd like to know if you solved this problem.

----------

